# Plot Resetting an amiibo after booting someone out



## opalskiies (Mar 3, 2017)

Okay, hi! 

So, I've had a LOT of trouble with moving in an amiibo after booting someone out. They tend to plot in a single place and then never move. Trust me, I've tried. Twice. Penelope and Muffy. Those are 10 freaking *hours* of my life I will never, ever get back. 

I received Chelsea's card in a trade and I really, really want to move her in. I want to boot out either Muffy or Penelope due to their horrid spots, but I'm scared she'll just plot right where they are. I can't set paths down because their house is, you know, kinda there? There's no in between when they move and when Chelsea plots.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Mar 3, 2017)

This is exactly why I just wait for an unwanted villager to move out naturally. I suggest you do that unless you want to just try your luck with plot resetting. It apparently still works, but it just takes a VERY looooong time, if you're even lucky enough for them to move somewhere else. If you aren't opposed to time travelling, you could just do that to move someone out naturally? Then you can put patterns where the house is and just leave one spot open where you want it to be and invite her.


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 3, 2017)

Arize said:


> This is exactly why I just wait for an unwanted villager to move out naturally. I suggest you do that unless you want to just try your luck with plot resetting. It apparently still works, but it just takes a VERY looooong time, if you're even lucky enough for them to move somewhere else. If you aren't opposed to time travelling, you could just do that to move someone out naturally? Then you can put patterns where the house is and just leave one spot open where you want it to be and invite her.



I heard villagers moved in via amiibo rarely ask to move, and those are the _only_ two I want to move out.  Trust me, I know it takes a while. Ten. Hours. Of my life. *Gone.*


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Mar 4, 2017)

Do you have your town blocked off with paths besides the desired plot? 
Instead of classically plot resetting I suggest just moving them in and out until they plot where you want them. Meaning move them in, tt two days, move them out if they're not where you want them with a replacement, and then tt two days and move them back in. This is how I got my line-ups in my towns.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh and have you made sure that the plot it plotable? I suggest trying to build a fountain or something similarly sized to see if Isabelle says it's a fine place, because that happened to me too, being too close to a rock =[


----------



## forestyne (Mar 4, 2017)

Depends if we're talking about New Leaf (then again, what AC game has Amiibo support Hunter????). The extent of my knowledge is that if you force a villager to move in over another villager (assuming you're at 10 villagers), the Amiibo villager will take the plot of the replaced villager. And Amiibo villagers never ask to move, they need to be forced over with another villager.


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 4, 2017)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Do you have your town blocked off with paths besides the desired plot?
> Instead of classically plot resetting I suggest just moving them in and out until they plot where you want them. Meaning move them in, tt two days, move them out if they're not where you want them with a replacement, and then tt two days and move them back in. This is how I got my line-ups in my towns.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



Yes, I kinda said that I can't block off where I DON'T want them at because the villager I want to boot is currently there. All the spaces I have reserved off are exactly where other villagers have lived so I know they can plot there. Honestly, that sounds scary and like other villagers would move out, I'd rather not risk it ; n;

- - - Post Merge - - -



forestyne said:


> Depends if we're talking about New Leaf (then again, what AC game has Amiibo support Hunter????). The extent of my knowledge is that if you force a villager to move in over another villager (assuming you're at 10 villagers), the Amiibo villager will take the plot of the replaced villager. And Amiibo villagers never ask to move, they need to be forced over with another villager.



Great, so I'm just permanently stuck with Muffy and Penelope's ****ty as f house placements? Cool. Makes me want to reset my town of four years.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 4, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Depends if we're talking about New Leaf (then again, what AC game has Amiibo support Hunter????). The extent of my knowledge is that if you force a villager to move in over another villager (assuming you're at 10 villagers), the Amiibo villager will take the plot of the replaced villager. And Amiibo villagers never ask to move, they need to be forced over with another villager.



Oooh this makes me excited because I want to move in Chai, Etoile, Marty, and Chelsea but I don't want them to plot randomly. So basically if I have their cards and ask them to move in, they will only move into the plot of the villager that got booted out?


----------



## Sheando (Mar 5, 2017)

forestyne said:


> Depends if we're talking about New Leaf (then again, what AC game has Amiibo support Hunter????). The extent of my knowledge is that if you force a villager to move in over another villager (assuming you're at 10 villagers), the Amiibo villager will take the plot of the replaced villager. And Amiibo villagers never ask to move, they need to be forced over with another villager.



These are actually just rumors, so don't go resetting just yet! While amiibo villagers do seem to ping less often than normal villagers, they still do ask to move; it has happened to me, even in my towns where the vast majority of my villagers are natural move-ins. It is also definitely not true that villagers can't plot anywhere but in the location of the kicked-out villager. I have plotted my entire third town using amiibos and plot resetting, and I was able to get every single house exactly where I wanted it. Sometimes the plot does seem to really, really prefer the previous placement, and other times, they move somewhere totally different immediately. So don't lose hope! Like others have said, use patterns to block off every location except the desired plot, so that when you DO get them to mo e from the original plot, they'll pick the right place right away.


----------



## Corrie (Mar 5, 2017)

So if you just boot villagers out, they always plot in the house spots of the villager you are kicking out? So you're basically stuck in a loop with the same plots?


----------



## blackroserandom (Mar 6, 2017)

I've had a few amiibo villagers ping to move naturally. I was trying to plot reset for Chrissy and she did plant where Erik used to be but after a few resets she moved elsewhere so it just takes some time. It sucks though I can't put a tile down in between amiibo moves, Good luck!


----------



## SkylaF (Mar 7, 2017)

Okay, I have a fool proof way of moving villagers exactly where you want them. With the new update, they no longer move onto paths, so if you really want them in certain spots, you can place paths everywhere else. There are methods of doing this online. Personally, I place a tile every two squares. The villagers need 3x3 plots, so if the tiles only have two spots between them, they can't move there. This does take a long time, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## opalskiies (Mar 8, 2017)

haha oh man it really kinda irks me when people tell me to do something *when i've made it clear about 3 times in this thread that i've already done that* hahahahhaa o man

anyways

It's funny that this got bumped. I moved Chelsea in anyways because she was my last villager I wanted, and I wanted to finally start working on my town. It was actually really fast, she kept trying to go back to Penelope's spot, but I got her in the exact spot I wanted in about... 30 minutes? I think even less. So it was awesome. Now my town is full of my dreamies, and I have all their amiibo except for Wendy's, so if they move, I can just scan them back in!! :^) Now to just landscape my town some more and hopefully get more PWPs, and I'll be done! :^D


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 7, 2017)

Having this problem now, rip me.


----------

